# Thornton Pickard Junior Special Ruby Reflex



## IanG (Jun 9, 2012)

I've just bought a Junior Special  Ruby Reflex 1/4 plate camera, knowing full well it didn't work, had a crack in the body, no focus screen, shot front silvered mirror and no lens board/lens 

OK and the seller said the shutter had reached the end of its life.


----------



## IanG (Jun 9, 2012)

The camera a day later.














I had no choice and had to srip pf the leatherette, no big deal as I have similar to recover it. However there's cracks in the woodwork that need repairing.


----------



## IanG (Jun 9, 2012)

The shutter is now out as a complete module. I just have to figure out how it works.











I'm used to restoring Graflex shutter but they are quite simple, despite it's age this like most other British (and European) focal plane shutters this is two shutter curtains and you adjust the slit width via the shutter speed dial.

The front silvered mirror is shot but I guess I'll re-silver it myself as I have the chemicals.

I should have said this was a very cheap camera £19 / $32 so I bought it to learn how to restore similar.

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm, keep on updating this with your progress. :thumbup:

What process did you use to remove the outer leather ?


----------



## IanG (Jun 10, 2012)

The camera had been stored badly and some of the covering, essentially a paper based imitation leather, was starting to flake off.  Just dampening it with a sponge was enough to allow me to scrape it all off easily. I then used a scouring pad to remove what was left and then rinsed the outside of the body with warm running water.  

Now I'm going to glue up the cracked woodwork, I found two other issues which might cause problems later if not repaired now. The new material for re-covering the body should be here in a couple of days.  I will also be able to make and cover some lens boards to match the rest of the camera.

The shutter will need a new set of curtains which will be quite easy to make, I've plenty of materials here already and will be making three sets, one is for another collector/restorer and I'll keep a spare set as well. Hopefully I'll get these made today.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Jun 10, 2012)

It's turned out there was severe damage to the mirror box, this is repairable but indicates that the camera was probably dropped ending its previous life 
















So the mirror box is in the process of being gued back together.

Ian


----------

